# 2000 Altima Overheating



## 2KAltimaGXE (Aug 27, 2006)

My 2000 Altima is overheating at highway speeds.

I have replaced the thermostat, and radiator cap. I have also flushed the entire cooling system, and tried Bar's Leak Head Gasket Repair and Block Seal while following the directions to the letter, but alas it still overheats at highway speeds. I've even tried Water Wetter.

There is NO noise coming from my water pump (groaning), or smoke coming from my tail pipe. There is also no external leakage.

The coolant over flow bottle does seem to have boiling coolant in it.

Anyone know why I am still overheating?


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

using a head gasket or radiator repair product is a pretty dangerous thing. It could just make your problem much worse. I'm pretty confused but can you take a look at the water pump? Do you see a little coolant coming out the tiny weep hole on the top? There could very well be no noise coming from it because its seized. Something is definately not right. Are you consuming any coolant? Any smoke coming from the tail pipe? It feels to me like there is a piece missing from the puzzle...

Darktide


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

well... its overheating at highway speeds but not when youre street running?
my first thought goes to the radiator. whether you flushed it or not, you may still have some blockage that isnt allowing for the cooling needed at the higher engine speeds. quick test - after you drive your car for a short distance, check the radiator with your hands and see if there are spots that are noticeably cooler than others. dont burn yourself, be careful, but you should be able to tell if you have cool spots or not. if you had a slight blockage and added some stop leak, you may have created a larger blockage now. check for the hot spots or have your radiator professionally cleaned.


----------



## 2KAltimaGXE (Aug 27, 2006)

No it doesn't smoke, and it will not over heat at idle even after running for hours at slightly about idle. So chanced that the water pump is siezed are slim. I haven't had a chance to get under the car and check the weep hole yet.

I will check for cool spots. When I flushed it I got the proper amount of coolant in and out. So it doesn't seem like that is the problem, but I am at a lost so I'll try anything.


----------



## Vandy-1 (Apr 14, 2006)

Are your fans working properly ?


----------



## 2KAltimaGXE (Aug 27, 2006)

Yeah both fans work. I've already spent some good money getting the car up to spec. I bought it for $3500 with 90K miles. I thought it was a steal until I kept finding all these little, and bigger problems.

I've sorted them out little by little, and this over heating issue is the 2nd to last problem to be solved. 

I've driven the car to work (hour each way + traffic) and it hasn't run hot once since I last posted. So all the flushing, and head gasket repair stuff seems to be taking hold.

I've got my fingers crossed, and I am now moving on to solve the very last problem with the car...A squealing AC.

It works great!! the AC is so cold, but squeals ever 25-30 seconds and is driving me crazy. I assume it is a belt agistment, but since it doesn't do it at idle, it will be tough to get right. Im thinking belt dressing should be the fix.


----------



## Gino45 (Oct 18, 2005)

I had a corolla that would start to overheat when driving on the highway- especially when going up hills. It turned out to be the fins on the Rad had rusted and were no longer connected to the rad. With the engine working harder going up hills and the fins shot, the heat was not being adequately dissipated. I changed the rad and that solved the problem. If the thermostat was correctly installed and the water pump is working fine, I would check the fins. If the problem persists I would get the cooling system pressure tested. This would help in diagnosing a head gasket failure.


----------



## 2KAltimaGXE (Aug 27, 2006)

I have forgotten to update this. Turns out it was just a loose belt. I tightened it up and its been perfect ever since. The water pump just wasn't spinning enough, or slipping.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

well aint that a bitch. lol.


----------



## 2KAltimaGXE (Aug 27, 2006)

Yeah I gotta kick out of it to. However it makes total since when you think about it. Anyway the car is now is excellent condition top to bottom, inside and out. Im wanting to sell it. I have tons of pics available.


----------



## s32bn1bge1 (Oct 15, 2006)

Check to see if your radiator is clogged. If it is you will need to replace it. Also get a sample of the substance analysed. If it turns out to be aluminium oxide there are several others with Pathfinders that are having the same problem - clogged radiators. If all this is true, then we need to get together and make Nissan aware.


----------



## 2KAltimaGXE (Aug 27, 2006)

Uhhh yeah thanks S32 but this is old, and was solved already. If you will read up a few posts you w ill see it was noting more then a lose Water Pump Belt


----------

